# Rechner friert beim zocken ein - Reloaded



## Diclonii (14. September 2009)

Aloha, 
wie es schon im TT steht, mein Rechner friert immer in unregelmäßigen Abständen beim zocken ein. :/ Hatte hier ja schonmal geschrieben und viele waren der Meinung das es an der zu hohen Temp. der Graka lieg ( HD 4850 bei Auslastung ~110° ).
Hab mir dann ein neuen Kühler gekauft ( Scythe Musashi ) und die Temp. ist nun max 60° bei Auslastung. Dachte eigentlich die Abstürze würden net mehr auftreten, naja falsch gedacht.
Hab also danach mal alle Temp. bei Auslatung gecheckt, Memtest laufen lassen, Spannung geprüft etc.
Temperaturen: Alle OK - Memtest, keine Fehler - Spannung - überall genug Saft.
Hab auch keine Viren oder sontiges druf, keine schädlichen Programme etc.
Hab Hardware gecheckt als ich den Kühler auf die Graka baute und is auch von aussen nix deffekt und alles richtig miteinander verkabelt etc.
Hab auch alles entstaubt.
Auch beim Benchmarken ist nix passiert und wenn ich mit PhotoShop arbeite läuft auch alles sauber ab - egal was ich mache, selbes gilt für Movie bearbeitung.

Meine letzte Überlegung wäre jetzt das es am BS liegt oder so :/ Der Fehler trat schon von Anfang an auf, sprich vonner ersten Minute als ich mit dem gezockt hab ( und ich hab den jetzt 1 Jahr lang ).
Sollte ich ma den Platte plätten und Vista neuinstallieren, könnte das was bringen? Is halt nur so das ich zzt kein BS hab und mir eins borgen, bzw kaufen müsste, deswegen will ich sicher gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten an was es könnte es denn noch liegen, mir fällt dazu nix mehr ein was ich noch überprüfen könnte...

Und noch was, das Prob trat sogar bei *COUNTER STRIKE 1.0* und *Wc3 TFT* - sonst halt *bei AC Aion HoN CoD4 *und *CSS* - Auslatung kann man da doch eignetlich ausschliessen oder, wenns bei Wc3 und CS 1.0 passiert ist.

Ahja und bei den Freezes bleibt halt immer das Bild stehen und Sound friert ein, selten, aber auch nur ganz selten ist gar kein Sound mehr zu hören.
Und nur retstart hilft dann weiter <<

MfG Diclonii


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

hmm...hast du die möglichkeit, andere Hardware auszuleihen um zu testen, ob evtl. was defekt ist? Hast du auch die Grafikkarte/CPU überprüft?

Für die CPU Prime95 12h laufen lassen (aber auf ausreichende Kühlung achten)
Für die Grafikkarte Furmark, da auf die native Auflösung stellen und MSAA voll aufdrehen. Natürlich Stability-Test und nicht Benchmark auswählen


----------



## Diclonii (14. September 2009)

Ok dann saug ich mir erstmal die Programme und teste das mal die Tage.


----------



## Diclonii (15. September 2009)

Prime95 nach 12h --> 0 warnings, 0 errors
Furmark - auch alles im grünen Bereich, 2 Stunden testen lassen, max Temp. bei 65° nix ist passiert und so - das ganze halt auf MSAA x8 und Auflösung von 1680 x 1050.

Jetzt bin ich echt verwirrt, nicht mal nach 12 h Prime 95 kackt mein rechner ab, aber trotzdem kommt in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen immer dieser Freeze ...

Das regt mich total auf, mein PC ist oft +8 Stunden am Tag on und dann arbeite ich oder zocke und nix passiert.
Wie gesagt, es passiert nur beim zocken, egal welches Game, bei Leistungskillern häts ichs verstanden - aber bei CS 1.0 und Wc3 WTF?
Und dann isses noch total zufall Bedingt, es gibt Wochendstage da zock ich 4+ Stunden und nix passiert, dann widerrum gibs Tage da kommt der Freez schon nach 5 MInuten playtime oder 10 oder 1 stunde etc. <<
An was kann es denn liegen? sollte ich die FP komplett plätten und alles neu draufsetzten?


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Hat er evtl ein Problem mit 3d/DirectX? Nicht steinigen wenn ich hier Quatsch erzähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (22. September 2009)

So Leute, ich hab meine Graka ( HD 4850 ) , mein RAM ( 2x2GB im DC ) und mein Netzteil ( FSB 400 W ) nen Kumpel gegeben, der hat sich das zeug eingebaut und 2 tage getestet und das Ergebnis: bei ihm kam kein einziger Absturz.<<
Hab mir also seine Teile ausgiehen, jeweils Graka Ram und Netzteil und zack wieder beim zocken eingefroren. 
Nun hab ich wieder meine Teile eingebaut und hab mir "SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2009 -SP4" runterladen.
Hab da mein ganzes System gecheckt, alles mögliche an Software und Hardware.
Dabei spuckt er mir folgende Fehler aus.

Bei der Grafikkarte: - Das Grafik-BIOS ist älter als 3 Jahre. Ein Update kann Fehler beseitigen und die Leistung verbessern.

Dürfte aber nicht daran liegen weil bei meinem Kumpel is nix abgeschmiert als er die Graka für paar Tage drine hatte.

und nun zum CPU ( Q8200 @2,33Ghz )  - bei Kern 1 und Kern 2 zeigt er mir den Fehler:

 Prozessorkernspannung (Vcore) ist höher als das empfohlene Maximum. Sofern der ermittelte Wert nicht falsch ist oder der Prozesoor nicht richtig erkannt wurde ist die Spannung höher als sie sein sollte. Wenn Sie den Prozessor übertakten ist die Einstellung evtl. zu hoch gesetzt.


bei Kern 3 und 4 noch den hier zusätzlich: - -CPU FSB ist höher als der empfohlene FSB für die CPU.


Könnten die freezes dadurch ausgelöst werden?


----------



## Independent (22. September 2009)

Ich weiß net ob dir das weiterhilft, aber ich hab seit Windows 7 jedesmal richtig krasse Abstürze/Freezes gehabt. 

Die waren so krass, dass sogar Geräusche aus dem Tower kamen, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Der Lan-Treiber von MB war veraltet XD


Guck mal ob du Updates brauchst unter der Updatefunktion.


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2009)

Hmm naja mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet, welche Möglichkeiten bleiben denn?

- das Mainboard ist defekt oder ist nicht mit allen Kompos kompatibel
- das System mal mit XP oder Vista aufsetzen zum test ob es am Win7 RC - bzw einer Treiberinstabilität im Zusammenhang mit Win7 liegt


----------



## Diclonii (22. September 2009)

ne also das passiert mir bei vista/xp/win7 und nur beim zocken -.-
wie siehts nu aus mit der vcore spannung? is das kritisch das problem, sollte ich das auf den empfholenen wert ändern?
und wie schauts aus mit der graka bios? das prog sagt mir das mein bios von der graka länger als 3 jahre alt ist O.o könnte das zum frezzen bei mzocken beitragen? die freezes passieren ja nur in unregelmässigen abständen beim zocken

und mein LAn treiber is aktuell


----------



## Perkone (22. September 2009)

Update ma das Bios von deinem Mainboard auf die neueste Version. Wenns nix bringt, CPU Testweise mal austauschen und probieren.


----------



## Independent (22. September 2009)

Lass mal bitte die Updatefunktion deines OS durchlaufen und poste das Ergebnis.


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2009)

Also ich bezweifle das das Bios der GraKa aelter als 3 Jahre ist - schliesslich gibt es die HD4850 noch garnicht so lange.

Ansonsten wuerde ich erstmal im Bios die Einstellungen auf Default oder noch besser "sicher" (wenn es in Deinem Bios sowas gibt) setzen und dann testen. Hast Du denn was uebertaktet oder gibt es so eine Auto-Uebertakt-Funktion bei Deinem Board? 

Ausschliessen, dass was mit dem Board nicht ok ist, kann man freilich auch nicht.


----------



## Diclonii (22. September 2009)

Ja schon irgendwie komisch, glaub das Programm zeigts mir bloss Fehlerhaft an, wobei es bei allen anderen Sachen eigentlich mit den Werten anderer Programme übereinstimmt + halt die neuen Meldungen. :/
Naja OS ist aktuell, übertaktet ist nichts und das zweit genannte trifft auch net ein. Ich werd mal ins Bios gehen und gucken ob ich da was wie "Sicher" finde, wenn nicht stell ich ma auf Default Settings obwohl ich da net rumgespielt hab. btw aktuelle Bios version ist druf.


----------



## Independent (22. September 2009)

Man könnte mal nachschauen, ob der Rechner das eventuell mitprotokolliert hat. ...mit Glück.

Es gibt da sone Funktion. Was hast du für ein OS?


----------



## Diclonii (22. September 2009)

Zzt. läuft mein Rechner mit Windows Vista HP 32 BIT


----------



## Independent (22. September 2009)

Geh mal unter Systemsteuerung in die Verwaltung und dann "Ereignisprotokoll anzeigen/Ereignisanzeige".

Da hast du eine Auflistung der Fehler etc.

Schau mal dort durch und berichte.


----------



## IlikeCookies (23. September 2009)

ich rate mal ^_^

der anzeige treiber "*atikmdag"* reagiert nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wieder hergestellt?


----------



## Independent (23. September 2009)

Dabei wird der Grakatreiber resettet und es kommt nicht zum kompletten Freeze


----------



## Diclonii (24. September 2009)

Ereignisanzeige spuckt das aus: 

WMI 

Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Datum:         24.09.2009 02:06:57
Ereignis-ID:   10
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      *******
Beschreibung:
Ereignisfilter mit Abfrage "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" konnte im Namespace "//./root/CIMV2" nicht reaktiviert werden aufgrund des Fehlers 0x80041003. Ereignisse können nicht durch diesen Filter geschickt werden, bis dieses Problem gelöst ist.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-09-24T00:06:57.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>8907</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Uchiha-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>//./root/CIMV2</Data>
    <Data>SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage &gt; 99</Data>
    <Data>0x80041003</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Diclonii (24. September 2009)

Mhoa heut ist mal was neues passiert O.o
Der Rechner ist wieder gefrezzt, der Sound loop kam wieder aber statt wie gewohnt das das Bild einfriert, ging es komplett weg, mein Crt Flachbild zeigte mir "No Signal" an und der Rechner lief wie gewohnt weiter - nur restart half und dann ging auch alles wieder <.<


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

Falls du Hitzeprobleme bei Graka und CPU ausschliessen kannst, liegt es nahe sich mal die Festplatte(n) anzuschauen.
Überprüfe diese mal auf ihre Temperaturen und schau was dir S.M.A.R.T sagt.

Kannste alles mithilfe von Everest auslesen.

+40 Grad ist schlecht für die meisten Festplatten (Handbuch mal reinschauen) und +50 grob fahrlässig..

Bei längerem Betrieb über 40 Grad verschleisst die HD merklich schneller (Fehlerhafte Sektoren etc)

HDDHealth ist auch ein nettes Überwachungstool.. einfach mal googeln, kostet nischt.


----------



## Diclonii (26. September 2009)

Eh wollt nur Melden das ich die Fehlerquelle gefunden hab.... liegt an mein scheiss Anti Viren Programm und nen defekten Treiber :O

thx nochmal an alle für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed


----------



## Independent (26. September 2009)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Eh wollt nur Melden das ich die Fehlerquelle gefunden hab.... liegt an mein scheiss Anti Viren Programm und nen defekten Treiber :O
> 
> thx nochmal an alle für die Hilfe
> 
> ...



Danke für das Feedback. Es ist nicht üblich, dass Leute den gefundenen Fehler posten. Damit kann man anderen Usern sehr helfen.

THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (27. September 2009)

Ich hab atm an meinem älteren PC hier ein ähnliches Problem. Seit ich einen neuen Monitor angeschlossen hab, friert er des Öfteren einfach so ein. Egal was ich gerade mache und wie lange er an ist. Überhitzt dürfte er nicht sein, die Luft die rauskommt ist höchstens handwarm und er freezt auch manchmal noch beim Start : /

Wenn ich den alten Bildschirm (>15 Jahre alter Röhrenschirm) anschliesse hab ich keine Probs, nur verreckt dieser so langsam. Wenn ich TFTs anschliesse (habe 2 verschiedene 22"er probiert) friert er früher oder später ein


----------

